# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Login failed for user 'NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM'

## alex

Hi ,
 every day I see error in log file 
 Login failed for user 'NT   
 AUTHORITY\SYSTEM' 

error happen at 02:00 daily 

 1. BUILTIN\Administrators Login Is  
    Removed from server 

 2. SQL server and agent running under  
   domain account with local admin  
    authrities

 3. full-text population job running every day at 
    02:00 ,last 1 second and run  
    succesfuly 

I read   
http://support.microsoft.com/default...b;en-us;295034

Since  full-text run succesfuly what could be the problem ?


Thank
Alex

----------


## rmiao

Did you add 'NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM' into sysadmin? If not, full-text indexing will not work properly since you removed BUILTIN\Administrators from sysadmin.

----------


## skhanal

Change mssearch service account to a domain account with sa privilege in the server.

----------


## alex

thank everybody for help 

Both sugestions work perfrectly 

 Day 1 
   added login AUTHORITY\SYSTEM'  and  
   made  it 'SA'
  full text search run ok , no more  
  errors in log file

 Day 2 
   Droped login AUTHORITY\SYSTEM' 
   set search service to     
   domain account  that run sql server

  full text search run ok , no more  
  errors in log file

----------

